

Android Is Dead (Long Live Google) - Charlesmigli
http://readwrite.com/2013/03/07/android-is-dead-long-live-google

======
Tzunamitom
Hardly - Google's main objective has been achieved in Android, and that is
diversifying their inbound search traffic from mobile devices. Any money
Google make from Android beyond this is a nice to have.

